# More trades on the horizon?



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Do any of you envision more trades later on this season? Like maybe shipping Scal away with a couple other guys for another SOLID player?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Seeing some more actual players and not street bums in jerseys come off the bench would be nice. Posey and House are the only two legitimate bench players we have.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sooner or later they're going to have to find someone else 6'10" or taller that can play smart and eat minutes. They also need someone like Chris Duhon for the 1 and they're a legitimate threat to run away with the NBA.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hopefully PJ Brown likes what he sees from the celtics and signs here soon, strengthen the front line


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think Tony Allen's that bad either (adding to P-Dub's post), but we do need a capapble backup center or power forward and veteran backup point guard.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Eddie House has been just fine backing up the one. You can argue that he's played as well as Rondo so far.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

House is a lights-out shooter, but i'd much rather have a true one backing Rondo up and House can play off-guard or 2 or something. He's just having some trouble with that press.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

House proved tonight that we don't need a true one, we just need a guy that can hit shots and play a little D.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm fine with House backing up the one.... the offense still runs when he is on the court at point, and he gets open shots, which he sinks.
A vet big would be great otherwise this team is set IMO


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> House proved tonight that we don't need a true one, we just need a guy that can hit shots and play a little D.


Agreed. Our offense is much better when we run it through KG, thus eliminating the need for a true PG. We certainly need another big man to rotate in.


----------



## Killswitch (Nov 11, 2007)

The starting line-up is fine, but the Bench doesn't have enough depth in it, so I'm hoping Ainge either makes a deal before the trade deadline for a sixth man type player or gets someone from the Free Agent Market, but something has to happen if they want to be a complete team and contend for an NBA championship.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Of course this is all assuming the way Big Baby played last night isnt a regular occurance


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

House can't bring the ball up the court, though. Other than that, he is playing fine.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I was thinking how awesome this team would be if we still had Jefferson. Obviously, that's an impossibility, but man would we be good. I think Jefferson would start at center, since he's better at defending the center position than power forward. The great thing about the team now is that the stars have different styles of play, so they don't step on each other's toes. Jefferson also has a different style of play. He likes to play with his back to the basket while Garnett seems to like to face up a lot. They would gobble up rebounds like crazy. Then with Perkins coming off the bench, we'd be set. We could have two bigs on the floor at all times.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Premier said:


> House can't bring the ball up the court, though. Other than that, he is playing fine.


Jersey pressed him and he managed ok... his handles arent great but if he uses his speed he can get the ball over the half.

I think as long as Pierce/Allen etc can stay back to help if full court pressure is being played... while house is on, then the PG siuation is fine.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Agreed. Our offense is much better when we run it through KG, thus eliminating the need for a true PG. We certainly need another big man to rotate in.


P.J. Brown and C-Webb are available, and I wouldn't be surprised if there are several more big men out there later in the year when their non-contending teams will likely try to drop some weight.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mbenga could fly around and block some shots too..

not a whole lot of experience tho


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

PJ Brown is the guy they need. He'd plug the hole at the 5.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> PJ Brown is the guy they need. He'd plug the hole at the 5.



Definately agree, and hope hes been watching..


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Celtics need some size desperately ... someone like PJ Brown or even DJ Mbenga


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

mrsister said:


> I was thinking how awesome this team would be if we still had Jefferson. Obviously, that's an impossibility, but man would we be good. I think Jefferson would start at center, since he's better at defending the center position than power forward. The great thing about the team now is that the stars have different styles of play, so they don't step on each other's toes. Jefferson also has a different style of play. He likes to play with his back to the basket while Garnett seems to like to face up a lot. They would gobble up rebounds like crazy. Then with Perkins coming off the bench, we'd be set. We could have two bigs on the floor at all times.


Keep dreaming, my friend... keep dreaming


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually, Jefferson isn't what they need. They need a very good post defender, someone like Perkins without the thuggery.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> House can't bring the ball up the court, though. Other than that, he is playing fine.


What games have you been watching? I've seen him struggle to take it up against a press like...twice.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

David_Ortiz said:


> P.J. Brown and C-Webb are available, and I wouldn't be surprised if there are several more big men out there later in the year when their non-contending teams will likely try to drop some weight.


Brown would be just about perfect. I thought about Webber, but while he proved a lot in Detroit last year he's not really what they need. He could fit right in with the strong ball movement and maybe spread the floor a bit for Garnett to post up and Pierce to slash, but more than that they need a banger who spends fouls intelligently and fights for rebounds.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> What games have you been watching? I've seen him struggle to take it up against a press like...twice.


I tend to agree, he's looked fine outside of one or two slip ups... his dribbling isnt great, but his speed makes up for it. I have no problem with him backing up the one.

A big defensive Center would complete this team for the season.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

How about Jason Collins?

Brian Scalabrine and Tony Allen for Jason Collins?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Brian Scalabrine and Tony Allen for Jason Collins?


Are you insane?


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

jayisthebest88 said:


> How about Jason Collins?
> 
> Brian Scalabrine and Tony Allen for Jason Collins?


I'd do it for Josh Boone after salaries are matched up but I don't think NJ does it. Of course they don't, even though he isn't play a lick. 

If only the Celtics had the salaries to add up, but I would inquire about Kurt Thomas. He would be a very nice addition. If the Celtics only had one more mid-sized expiring contract.


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

P-Dub34 said:


> Are you insane?


He must be, 'cause Scal & Tony(yes, they are scrubs, but better scrubs) are both better rebounders & much more valuable to this team than Collins would ever be. Only thing he's serviceable at is post defense. And if you look at the highlights from last night's NOH-NJN game you can see how terrible he is: late in the 4th Cris Paul took the ball from him (after he rebounded Paul's miss), passed it to Mo-Pete & then Collins fouled Mo on a made three.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

tony allen was playing spectacular ball last year before his injury. i actually think he's one of the better talents on this team, especially when you consider his youth.

Brown would be awesome(though i was hoping they'd get skinner last offseason) but I say no to Webber. We want veterans, not proven chokers/losers.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

t.allen for ryan gomes???


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Aznboi812 said:


> t.allen for ryan gomes???


Minny says no


i do think We should put allen on the block though, see if he has ANY value


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

trades? when we are 6-0 forget it man we are perfect as it is


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> trades? when we are 6-0 forget it man we are perfect as it is


Good? yes.. Great... well yeah, but perfect? not so much, we could really use a back up center, and maybe a vet PG before we are totally complete.

no complaints though of course


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

I was at the game last night and i thought scalabrine played pretty decent, but none the less a backup point guard with ball handling skills is needed on our roster. we got rondo who is a scorer with good defense and then eddie house who is more an undersized 2 who jacks up 3's and cant play defense. so heres a trade...what do you think?

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2367~1021~1051&teams=10~10~2&te=&cash=


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

or this...lol
doubt miami would take it, but it worked out on the machine.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=1021~580&teams=14~2&te=&cash=


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol no chance in hell Miami even looks at it.

Problem with the first trade is it then leaves us a little thin on the wings off the bench.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

i think this one is realistic and nails what we need on the head. a proven veteran guard who could possibly even step in and start for us.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2367~1021~183&teams=27~27~2&te=&cash=


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> i think this one is realistic and nails what we need on the head. a proven veteran guard who could possibly even step in and start for us.
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2367~1021~183&teams=27~27~2&te=&cash=


oh p.s. daniels is capable of putting up 10 to 11 points and 5 assists a night, but keep in mind he doesnt get much playing time since hes behind arenas.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Tony Allen for Brevin Knight straight up should work


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Tony Allen for Brevin Knight straight up should work


yea ill have to try it later im at school and first period is about to end so i gotta go lol, but ive always wanted to see brevin knight in boston. good player. i like it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

someone found a new toy lol

trust me it works, after Dec 15th


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'd prefer a guard who could shoot the rock a lot better than Knight, but he'd look like Reggie Miller after Rondo.

This is who we should be swinging a trade for.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Again, Tony Allen works straight up... but i dont know if any gm's are going to give up value for him at this point


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> I'd prefer a guard who could shoot the rock a lot better than Knight, but he'd look like Reggie Miller after Rondo.
> 
> This is who we should be swinging a trade for.


No, this is the guy that they should be chasing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> No, this is the guy that they should be chasing.


Powe/Wallace for Head?

Maybe Houston could use the size


----------

